# New website for Furry Tutorials regarding Artwork, 3D Modeling, etc



## JanetMerai (Jul 20, 2012)

Website:
http://kemonobuy.gwchost.com/fluffytips

I decided to create a new website dedicated to replicate what most tutorial sites like digital tutors, 3dbuzz, the gnomon workshop and so on do... teach, inspire and motivation people to learn :3

However, this is for Furry related tutorials on how to better draw Furry characters from Illustration, 3D Modeling, Hair and Fur solutions and so on to even Game Development.

The site is in its baby stages and I am NOT a programmer so I am using BuddyPress and WordPress to make the website :3

Regardless, even though its on the same webhost and server, I plan to migrate the database and information to a paid webhost once it becomes popular enough so there won't be any pointless re-registrations or anything like that but instead a fully functional site.
I have the database, files and so on, so it will be able to be carried out to a real paid server later on if its successful enough :3

Regarding the name usage, I am still not sure what to call it exactly and if any of you have any suggestions, ideas or input, please let me know :3

Also, please avoid any weird or odd names, I want the name to be domain name readable like google.com, tutorialized.com and so on, it has a meaning, easy to remember and you do not have to type as much just to get there.
Puns, clever ideas, interesting and fun names and anything that doesn't make you feel uncomfortable while visiting the site are good ideas :3

Thank you, let me know what you think :3


----------

